# Chevy Silverado~~Are they good for plowing



## FF279 (Dec 29, 2004)

Are chevy Silverados Good for plowing? Just wondering...thanks...Any pictures would help also.

Thanks, Ryan


----------



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

I have a K1500 silverado regular cab, long bed, 5.3L engine with plow-prep and it's been great for plowing. I'm using Fisher's 760LD and with 300lbs of ballast I don't even notice the weight of the plow. The steering and ride hardly change when carrying it. According to Fisher's website you can put a bigger plow on but my opinion is that the light duty is perfect for this truck if your only doing residential driveways.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Ryan,
I have a 2000 Silverado ext. cab with the 5.3L short bed. Plow is the Blizzard 760LT. The truck does a great job of plowing. I haven't added anything up front as far as Timbrens or cranking my torsions up, I intended too but never got around to it. I do use 600lbs ballast in the rear however. But as a whole it's done a tremendous job for my accounts. Don't have a ton of accounts but it still takes me 4-6 hours to complete the route depending on snow amounts. Here's a link to some pics of my rig.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=20411

Buck


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

No question chevy silverado are excellent trucks for plowing.I have a 2005 2500HD with the 6.0 and she is a monster at pushing.and very good puller as well I'm running a Fisher 7.6 straight blade and the only problem I ever had was the overheating issue and thats fixed now...


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

See sig. Yes IMO  

Also have a few older chevys in the fleet with the "weak"  IFS and they plow just fine.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

they plow so good I got two of em


----------



## Jone43 (Dec 28, 2004)

I have a '03 Silverad 2500 hd and it is the best truck I have pushed with in 12 years. Something about the geometry of the GM's make them a smoother push than all the Fords I have plowed with. I may be biased, but I can sit in that seat for hours and push quite comfortably.


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

*1500's*

I had my plow on my 1/2 ton suburban, and it plowed great! I now have the plow on the Z71, and so far I think the suburban plowed a little better cause of the weight in the back. It didn't really seem to need ballast. The Z71 plows good too, but it does need ballast being a pickup and no weight in the back. 
I think I finally figured out my charging problems? The Z71 didn't make it on 2 of the 4 plows this season. I missed the early one cause I wasn't going to plow, so I didn't sign on then. Got the Z71 mounted with plow, and needed new battery so i got red top optima. Then alternator did go out (thought was prob. the first time, but mechanic said it was ok. So I hope the new alt. takes care of it. Other than that, I like the truck itself better than the suburban.

1/2 ton is fine, just can't beat it like you could if it was 3/4 or 1 ton. I wouldn't advise beating any of them though.

Hey Ratlover;
Is the 1995 Chevy Silv. Z71 one of those with the "weak" IFS? Just wondering if it is so maybe I can do something to make it a bit stronger?! I am going to put timbrens on it before next year.

Jeff

PS Here is the pic the dealer had on his website.

Jeff


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

I was being a smart ass. IFS isnt as weak as alot of people let on IMO. Timbrens up front help quite a bit. They have some small problems but for the most part IFS does just fine for plowing.


----------



## motorider000 (Feb 5, 2005)

I hope so because i just bought a 1992 2500 silverado.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

04 1500 Z71 Ext cab SB. Fisher 7.5 RD. Truck begs for snow. Do a search for Bad luck's install.......see my truck. 

Good luck brova... :salute:


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

*Silverado for plowing*

Fords and Dodges are great trucks too. Here are some of our observations after using all of the big 3...

The fact that Chevy and GMC's sit lower does seem to have some advantages. From our experience (with Westerns) they scrape a bit better and they seem allow the blade to drop more deeply to follow uneven surfaces.

They seem to have a bit better traction, again maybe because of the lower height.

For mostly on-road use the GM IFS front end is plenty strong in all years and not all that bad because the turning radius seems to be a bit tighter than straight axle trucks.

Unfortunately the torsion bar front end does not carry weight as nicely without sagging like the Ford and Dodge front end but there are lots of cheap fixes out there for that part.

Like somebody said here they're all good when their running right!


----------



## Jone43 (Dec 28, 2004)

I have a Western Ulta mount on mine and I noticed the same thing that SixSpeed said. I love the power in the Ford Power Strokes, but for some reason the front end geometery and Western plow set up plow so smooth I dont think I will ever go back to the Ford/Meyers combo that I used for years.


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

My suburban has a shorter turn radius than the z71 does. It is very noticeable. The suburban has a straight axle.

Jeff


----------



## snow warrior (Feb 4, 2005)

here is mine


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*chevys*

I plowed 7 seasons with a silverado 1996-2002. I had the very first curtis plow that was professionally installed in the northeast! IMO silverado is a great plow truck for an 8 ' straight blade!


----------



## FF279 (Dec 29, 2004)

Any one have some interior Pics of NEWER style Chevy Silverados?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

FF279 said:


> Any one have some interior Pics of NEWER style Chevy Silverados?


FF279
What type of pictures are you looking for? I have a 2001 Chevy 3/4 HD with a base cloth Int. I also work for GM at the Truck Assy Plant here in Pontiac MI. For the last 10 years I report to work at Lear Seating which supplies seat's to GM Truck Assy, but I work for GM. Let me know if I can help you. If you need any info on Seats I can help with that.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## FF279 (Dec 29, 2004)

Im looking for some interior pics, so that i can decide where to put my switch panel and plow controls some where ((Note: have not bought truck yet, thats why im asking for pictures.)) Thanks for everbodys help,
RYAN


----------



## 2004Z71CC (Dec 19, 2004)

*2004 Silverado Dash*

Here are a couple of pics of my 2004 Z71 dash. If you need more let me know and I can go take them tonight. ( quiet saturday night  )
I hope these help


----------



## FF279 (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks o4z71..those helped alot...RYAN!


----------



## snow warrior (Feb 4, 2005)

FF279 said:


> Im looking for some interior pics, so that i can decide where to put my switch panel and plow controls some where ((Note: have not bought truck yet, thats why im asking for pictures.)) Thanks for everbodys help,
> RYAN





> HEY ILL GET SOME PICS OF MY INTERIOR FOR YA WILL POST MON. OR TUES.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

FF279 - Check PM...


----------



## FF279 (Dec 29, 2004)

I checked my messages and sent you one back.I'll take you up on that offer for $avings!
Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## kylek4903 (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey this is my first time posting here..my friend recquited me!! This place so cool..or yeah I LOVE CHEVYS AND FF279 WANTS ONE!!!!!

tHANKS,
KYLE!


----------



## kylek4903 (Mar 21, 2005)

Sorry bout that, dident mean to sound inmature.. I was just on caffine...have a great day :waving:


----------



## Q-Team Inc (Oct 22, 2003)

I have a 01 3500 dump body with sander & 9' blade. I personally would not but another chevy to plow with. The IFS is weak. I will probably go with Ford next time around.


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

here my 2003 Gmc with D/A


----------



## bull4428 (Mar 25, 2005)

*chevy truck*

i have a 2004 2500 hd extened cab it is a very good truck. i have had a couple of problems with it but the dealer took good care of me


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

*i will be posting my new 2005 2500HD*



FF279 said:


> Are chevy Silverados Good for plowing? Just wondering...thanks...Any pictures would help also.
> 
> Thanks, Ryan


when it stops raining and the sun comes out


----------



## plowing chevys (Jan 18, 2004)

I've got two that are great. and if you check, if you ever need anything most chevy parts are cheper too.


----------



## lawnandplow42 (Mar 22, 2005)

kylek4903 said:


> Hey this is my first time posting here..my friend recquited me!! This place so cool..or yeah I LOVE CHEVYS AND FF279 WANTS ONE!!!!!
> 
> tHANKS,
> KYLE!


man, what are you smokin?


----------



## lawnandplow42 (Mar 22, 2005)

hey turfmower, very nice rig. How do you like it? (and the plow)

very nice setup


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

They better be good, or I bought the wrong truck.

William


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

here is a pic of my 04hd i love it, but the blizzard 810 is a little heavy for it.


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

snow warrior said:


> here is mine


Snow warrior Great looking Truck! I have 2500hd ext cab myself


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

*here are the pics of my new truck*

sweet getting plow this summer sold a 95 ford f 250  that i used to plow with


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

*and this is our last storm this yr*

:waving:  all gone now


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

karl klein said:


> here is a pic of my 04hd i love it, but the blizzard 810 is a little heavy for it.


Sharp truck Karl,Looks just like mine except I have 2005 same color...


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

*cam nice truck*

any other pics


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

thanks, is it true that the 2005's have drum brakes in the rear now?


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

*no drums*

four wheel disk


----------



## 3D Lawncare (Dec 18, 2003)

the half ton's have rear drum's now changed for '05


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

I jsut noticed Karl's garage (from what I can see) looks just like mine. I can't even shut the door and run out. Too much stuff in the way!

Jeff


----------



## gino (Jul 30, 2005)

CamLand said:


> No question chevy silverado are excellent trucks for plowing.I have a 2005 2500HD with the 6.0 and she is a monster at pushing.and very good puller as well I'm running a Fisher 7.6 straight blade and the only problem I ever had was the overheating issue and thats fixed now...


 Please tell me, How did you fix it?? I have the 2005 2500hd and mine gets hot with the plow on it. I have the same 7.6 Fisher on it. How do I get around this??? Please help!
g


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

gino said:


> Please tell me, How did you fix it?? I have the 2005 2500hd and mine gets hot with the plow on it. I have the same 7.6 Fisher on it. How do I get around this??? Please help!
> g


A lot of trucks came off the assembly line without the heavy duty fan clutch which is part of the plow prep package. Most "car" dealers can't figure out the problem but the "truck" dealers should be knowledgeable on the service bulletin and will replace the clutch free of charge...


----------



## COLONEL LANDSCAPING (Apr 20, 2003)

*they are tanks*

i have an 02 2500 HD duramax with an 8' Power Blizzard.... i would not have it any other way!


----------



## salt shaker (Sep 10, 2004)

*Good?*

We have 13 of them, but we also have 6 FORDs, not sure which is better, oh yah the one that runs.


----------

